# Devon & Cornwall trip in November



## The Autumn Wind (Nov 4, 2016)

I'm off to Devon and Cornwall later in the month with 3 rounds booked, so I'll post course reviews for :

Saunton (East Course)
St Enedoc (Church Course)
East Devon GC

Have any of you played these courses, and did you enjoy them ?


----------



## MendieGK (Nov 4, 2016)

The Autumn Wind said:



			I'm off to Devon and Cornwall later in the month with 3 rounds booked, so I'll post course reviews for :

Saunton (East Course)
St Enedoc (Church Course)
East Devon GC

Have any of you played these courses, and did you enjoy them ?
		
Click to expand...

All three are exceptional, especially the two on the west coast.


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Nov 4, 2016)

Cheers Mendie :thup:.

I'm looking forward to the trip. My buddy isn't as keen on links golf as I am though so for his sake I hope the weather isn't too brutal


----------



## MendieGK (Nov 4, 2016)

I dont think you need to be a fan of links golf to appreciate the quality of Saunton East and St Enodoc. 

Saunton is my favorite of the two, largely because i think it has less average holes than St Enodoc, but i would happily play both every day for the rest of my golfing life


----------



## srixon 1 (Nov 4, 2016)

You will enjoy east Devon. Some good holes and great views along the tops.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 4, 2016)

Played them all, Saunton and St Enodoc many times. I actually prefer the west course at Saunton as the east can be a bit unforgiving. St Enodoc is brutal but one of my all time favourite courses and East Devon is lovely with just one silly hole, the 17th.

Enjoy the trip, you'll have a great time especially if the weather holds up for you.


----------



## Old Skier (Nov 4, 2016)

The Autumn Wind said:



			I'm off to Devon and Cornwall later in the month with 3 rounds booked, so I'll post course reviews for :

Saunton (East Course)
St Enedoc (Church Course)
East Devon GC

Have any of you played these courses, and did you enjoy them ?
		
Click to expand...

Played them all in the last month and they are in great condition.

Persannaly now the new changes are taking place on Saunton West with them making it longer and adding bunkers this is the one I'd go for. Make sure if you stick to the East you play off the white tees which won't be a problem because of the yellows it's pretty average. Beware the blind drive on the 16th as some nutter has placed 2 pot bunkers in the way.


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Nov 4, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback, all. Some good comments there, I'm really looking forward to the trip.


----------



## MendieGK (Nov 7, 2016)

The west at Saunton is nice, but it categorically is not a better golf course than the east!


----------



## Robobum (Nov 7, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			The west at Saunton is nice, but it categorically is not a better golf course than the east!
		
Click to expand...

Been altered recently. Extra yardage, more bunkers. Looking forward to checking it out next Easter.


----------



## MendieGK (Nov 7, 2016)

Robobum said:



			Been altered recently. Extra yardage, more bunkers. Looking forward to checking it out next Easter.
		
Click to expand...

I'll be down @ the Easter Challenge next year too. Always a good event


----------



## Old Skier (Nov 7, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			The west at Saunton is nice, but it categorically is not a better golf course than the east!
		
Click to expand...

I think you will appreciate the changes in distance (the odd hole now has a close to 200 yd carry to the fairway), the new bunkers and the changes in the SI.


----------



## IanM (Nov 14, 2016)

Love all three...go and enjoy.


----------

